# Doc



## Muppet (Oct 26, 2017)

For the Love of Grunts

Found this. Great write up for us docs out there....

M.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 26, 2017)

That was fucking awesome, Brother.


----------



## Evans (Oct 26, 2017)

That was a damn good read! Thank you sharing.


----------



## Docboats (Oct 27, 2017)

I've read this a few times so far this morning. Makes me hate my desk and cubicle a little more every time.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Muppet (Oct 27, 2017)

Docboats said:


> I've read this a few times so far this morning. Makes me hate my desk and cubicle a little more every time.
> 
> Thanks for sharing



Yea bro. I've been a paramedic for near 18 years, never felt the same out here as I did when I was in with the brothers. It is what it is. It's amazing. I got out in 1999. Most of these dudes I was a doc for still call me about retarded shit, sometimes, serious shit and I am like, dick head, see a doctor and they are like, doc, you are my doc, fucker. Melts my heart.....

M.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 27, 2017)

It's always easy to tell when someone is writing from a 1st person view -- someone who has actually been there and done that -- and personally experienced the subject being written about.

Outstanding article! I still remember every "Doc" to this very day that was assigned to my platoon or team.


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 27, 2017)

Very, very nice.  If there ever a group of guys whom I simultaneously loved and loathed, cursed and blessed, it was my platoon.  Almost to a man I told them they would die deployed, but at my hands because they would piss me off some much sometimes.

But those same fuckers, when I was down, or injured, or needed something, they'd line up to help.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 27, 2017)

@Muppet knows that my Doc from VN and I still give each other shit after all these years. But I love the dude. He should've got a medal... but..._we_ know what he did. And he knows _we_ know.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 28, 2017)

Muppet said:


> For the Love of Grunts
> 
> Found this. Great write up for us docs out there....
> 
> M.



Nice one, L!


----------



## The Hate Ape (Oct 31, 2017)

My eyes watered, but only because I was cutting an onion & thinking about Kevin Spacey letting me down...


----------

